# Finally, progress!



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I used the Cowboy Magic on Kallie last night. It's not what I'd call magic, but it does make the mats easier to work on. I'd give it 4 stars. I was able to get several of the golf ball size mats out using it. Just a few drops, sort of work it in, let it set for a minute, then start teasing them out. The biggest plus that I can see is less hair breakage. And it's oily, so once you get a piece of the mat done, it stays out of the way (kind of slicked back) so you can can continue to work on the mat. It still takes patience,but the Cowboy Magic makes it much easier. I'm sure I'll be able to have her completely mat free by this evening.

Thanks for the tip, ladies!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So glad you are making progress and changed that appointment grooming date.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Me too! The groomer was very understanding. I knew she simply didn't have time allotted to do this intensive work. So I just moved it out to next week. She was probably relieved that I didn't just bring her in & expect that she perform miracles!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I'm sure I'll be able to have her completely mat free by this evening.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, ladies!


Yay!!!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I am not looking forward to this stage. Most days grooming is hit or miss. I attempt daily and try to make it quick, but she starts nipping at my hands sometimes right away. Doesn't't matter time of day.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

LOL, I know. I couldn't even touch Kallie with a comb @ 10 weeks. She would freak out. She's now 13 months old & will lie down patiently for me to groom her now. So there is hope. But one thing I did notice during her growing stages - if I missed a day or two of grooming we had a setback in her tolerance. So very short periods every day (even a minute) slowly increasing will build their tolerance. At least that's what the fine experts her on the forum taught me. And they're right!!! Patience does pay off.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sparkle said:


> LOL, I know. I couldn't even touch Kallie with a comb @ 10 weeks. She would freak out. She's now 13 months old & will lie down patiently for me to groom her now. So there is hope. But one thing I did notice during her growing stages - if I missed a day or two of grooming we had a setback in her tolerance. So very short periods every day (even a minute) slowly increasing will build their tolerance. At least that's what the fine experts her on the forum taught me. And they're right!!! Patience does pay off.


So True!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I used the Cowboy Magic on Kallie last night. It's not what I'd call magic, but it does make the mats easier to work on. I'd give it 4 stars. I was able to get several of the golf ball size mats out using it. Just a few drops, sort of work it in, let it set for a minute, then start teasing them out. The biggest plus that I can see is less hair breakage. And it's oily, so once you get a piece of the mat done, it stays out of the way (kind of slicked back) so you can can continue to work on the mat. It still takes patience,but the Cowboy Magic makes it much easier. I'm sure I'll be able to have her completely mat free by this evening.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, ladies!


Glad to hear Cowboy Magic is helping. It's also a good conditioner so by the time you're done, her coat should be in great condition!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

She's all mat-free now & bathed. So fluffy & soft. Whew, it's been a long week of grooming, but I'm so happy I was able to save her long hair. Thanks for everyone's tips & suggestions!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> She's all mat-free now & bathed. So fluffy & soft. Whew, it's been a long week of grooming, but I'm so happy I was able to save her long hair. Thanks for everyone's tips & suggestions!


YAY!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yahooooooo! Now, what were you going to do with the groom for next week?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

She's still going to the groomer next Wed for her normal nail grinding/feet & sanitary trim. I really need to get a set of trimmers & do her sanitary trim myself. Then I could just take her for nail grinding. Why haven't I thought of this earlier??? I'm basically paying her to give her a bath & blowdry that I do every week anyway. Hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I bet you must feel really relieved!:clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> She's still going to the groomer next Wed for her normal nail grinding/feet & sanitary trim. I really need to get a set of trimmers & do her sanitary trim myself. Then I could just take her for nail grinding. Why haven't I thought of this earlier??? I'm basically paying her to give her a bath & blowdry that I do every week anyway. Hmmmmmmmmm...


I made the same decision when my groomer went out on maternity leave. The only thing I can't do by myself is clipping his back nails. But if I get another family member to feed him cookies while I clip, I can get those done too.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

If I didn't have this perfectionist personality, I could do these things! But my fear of failure (her not looking the way I want her to). I'm afraid I'll mess up her legs/feet. At 62 yrs old, you would've thought I'd outgrown this disability by now!!! And believe me, for those of you not afflicted, it IS a disability. Along with decision paralysis. Oh, this belongs on a mental health forum.........:bounce: That's why these mats have driven my crazy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations on sticking it out and getting her de matted!!! 

I too suffer from perfectionism... slight OCD AND Desicion paralysis!!! lol
I think in some ways these 'aflictions' actually make us better hav parents!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Tammy, a very positive outlook on our ailment! Thanks I needed that.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Tammy, a very positive outlook on our ailment! Thanks I needed that.


ha ha, yes my OCD/perfectionism tendencies had Tillie potty trained by 4 months old and survived many 'coat blowings' because I don't give up!! lol
Although we lost the battle during her MAIN coat blowing around 10 months old... and I had to have her shaved down.  hair grows!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that you found a solution for Kallie's matting problem  I may have to look into that Cowboy Magic myself. When Quincy's matting starting getting bad, I used the corn starch and tried to be very careful not to hurt him. Well, those ol' armpit mats just did us in. He was getting to the point where he didn't even want to be near me because of it. I finally gave in and had him clipped short for the summer. We'll start over again as his coat grows out and see how it goes. He's in that stubborn "I don't have to do what you say" mode these days. I sure hope it passes quickly!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

LOL Dory, Kallie was in that mode a few weeks ago. Now she's in a really good stage. Listening well, not being pushy, no demand barking, etc. Think I could give her a shot to freeze her @ this stage??? Right now, we couldn't ask for a better furbaby. :whoo:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Perfectionism, me too. Children cured mine and when the children grew up, I adopted my fur babies. I am officially cured of Perfectionism forever! Oh! I am 58 years old, I had to calculate that because I forgot. I groomed my boys, been doing it for 4 1/2 years. Cutting nails use to scare me too, not anymore.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Perfectionism, me too. Children cured mine and when the children grew up, I adopted my fur babies. I am officially cured of Perfectionism forever! Oh! I am 58 years old, I had to calculate that because I forgot. I groomed my boys, been doing it for 4 1/2 years. Cutting nails use to scare me too, not anymore.


I'm the same age, Linda. This is the first year I've needed to really work to remember exactly how old I am. Pathetic, huh?  Of course, my Dad doesn't help. He goes around telling people, "Do you know my daughter is ALMOST 60!?!?!" :doh:


----------

